# United Strings of Europe?



## ctsai89 (May 7, 2017)

Just saw an ad and went to the page to see it, it actually looks pretty good

http://auddict.com/use.html#firstviolins

will this new string library live up to the BS/CSS/SSS/CS2 standard?


----------



## sazema (May 7, 2017)

Sounds nice


----------



## markleake (May 7, 2017)

It does sound very nice.

They said the 2nd violins will be recorded on the right and basses at the center back. Not being too experienced with orchestras, how common is that arrangement, and how would it affect how you should use it?

Edit: Sorry all, I meant right, not left. I've updated the above.


----------



## ctsai89 (May 7, 2017)

markleake said:


> It does sound very nice.
> 
> They said the 2nd violins will be recorded on the left and basses at the center back. Not being too experienced with orchestras, how common is that arrangement, and how would it affect how you should use it?



aren't most second violins recorded on the left? 

Well another arrangement is to have cellos sit where 2nd violins usually set (on the left) and and 2nd violin on the right. This creates more stereo (wideness) for when the 1st and 2nd violins play in octaves. 

Svetlanov did that a lot and I think it's common.

Check it out: 

Honestly, as long as the developer knows what he's doing I'm sure it'll work out nicely.


----------



## sostenuto (May 7, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> aren't most second violins recorded on the left?
> 
> Well another arrangement is to have cellos sit where 2nd violins usually set (on the left) and and 2nd violin on the right. This creates more stereo (wideness) for when the 1st and 2nd violins play in octaves.
> 
> ...




Really ?? Great way to start for $65. ! Woodwinds @ $ <400. ?? BYE!!


----------



## ctsai89 (May 7, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Really ?? Great way to start for $65. ! Woodwinds @ $ <400. ?? BYE!!



lol yea but did the developer really say the 2nd violins will be recorded on the right side? or left side from the opposite view of conductor's perspective? confused.


----------



## ctsai89 (May 7, 2017)

@markleake I usually find that recordings where violin 1 and 2 are recorded on the opposite side of eachother works better because other wise too much high frequencies are coming out of the left speaker until trumpets plays fortissimo.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (May 7, 2017)

markleake said:


> They said the 2nd violins will be recorded on the left [...]



right* 

vln1 left, vln2 right, antiphonal violins, conductor's perspective.



Auddict said:


> It is not part of the "Master" series, and we are focusing a lot on the core strengths of this orchestra, as well as recording with the violin I's on the left, violin II's on the right, and basses centered at the back.


----------



## NoamL (May 7, 2017)

I think the sound is very nice and the price is great. It's kind of a gamble buying the sections one at a time, but Auddict has a decent record.

I could picture USE working as a layering library behind CSS, which has better legato. But for layering purposes I can't deal with these monolithic 1.25 GB patches. I need patches broken out by articulation... or at least, I can afford at most one library without that feature inside my template, and for me right now that's Trailer Strings.

I really think more devs should consider RAM needs seriously. Not everyone has a giant machine room and infinite RAM. Having 200 MB of Bartok pizzes loaded across a string orchestra is 99% of the time just a waste of RAM.


----------



## ctsai89 (May 7, 2017)

NoamL said:


> I think the sound is very nice and the price is great. It's kind of a gamble buying the sections one at a time, but Auddict has a decent record.
> 
> I could picture USE working as a layering library behind CSS, which has better legato. But for layering purposes I can't deal with these monolithic 1.25 GB patches. I need patches broken out by articulation... or at least, I can afford at most one library without that feature inside my template, and for me right now that's Trailer Strings.
> 
> I really think more devs should consider RAM needs seriously. Not everyone has a giant machine room and infinite RAM. Having 200 MB of Bartok pizzes loaded across a string orchestra is 99% of the time just a waste of RAM.



RAM. No kidding. Especially when MacBook hasn't even been made to surpass 16 gigs yet. Don't you think it would be nice to be able to compose with any kind of samples you choose anywhere you go? Too bad I can only use spitfire on my Mac Pro at home.


----------



## ctsai89 (May 7, 2017)

But tbh, if you want to have a light full orchestral template:

LASS lite, chris hein brass, Vsl special edition woods should work fine lol


----------



## markleake (May 7, 2017)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> right*


Yeah, I meant right. The developer said right. I made the post before running out the door in a hurry. Sorry!


----------



## leon chevalier (May 7, 2017)

NoamL said:


> I think the sound is very nice and the price is great. It's kind of a gamble buying the sections one at a time, but Auddict has a decent record.
> 
> I could picture USE working as a layering library behind CSS, which has better legato. But for layering purposes I can't deal with these monolithic 1.25 GB patches. I need patches broken out by articulation... or at least, I can afford at most one library without that feature inside my template, and for me right now that's Trailer Strings.
> 
> I really think more devs should consider RAM needs seriously. Not everyone has a giant machine room and infinite RAM. Having 200 MB of Bartok pizzes loaded across a string orchestra is 99% of the time just a waste of RAM.


unload mic positions and articulations should be an option for all lib ! (and key switch remapping but that is another topic...) to me an adaptive workflow is essential.

sorry for the off topic


----------



## Sid Francis (May 7, 2017)

Also a topic for me since I layer ALL string sections to taste and I am at the RAM edge of my comp with my template (24GIG) Articulations should be purgeable.


----------



## ctsai89 (May 7, 2017)

Sid Francis said:


> Also a topic for me since I layer ALL string sections to taste and I am at the RAM edge of my comp with my template (24GIG) Articulations should be purgeable.



upgraded it to at least 32/64 gigs!! lol


----------



## Oliver (May 8, 2017)

hi, downloaded yesterday. the sound is really nice, but unfortunatley i cant find any manual. but...you can purge all articulations, so RAM print is fine! i hope we get a manual soon.


----------



## constaneum (May 8, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Really ?? Great way to start for $65. ! Woodwinds @ $ <400. ?? BYE!!



But the woodwinds are very nice sounding. I personally find them the best sounding woodwinds in the market, especially the flute !!! oh my !!


----------



## rottoy (May 8, 2017)

Sid Francis said:


> Also a topic for me since I layer ALL string sections to taste and I am at the RAM edge of my comp with my template (24GIG) Articulations should be purgeable.


The articulations are purgeable, the first thing I did when I loaded up USE Violin I was to purge all artics and make individual patches with the artics I wanted loaded up.


----------



## constaneum (May 8, 2017)

too bad they don't sell their woodwinds separately. I've wanted to grab the solo flute only though but oh well. Guess i have to hold back.


----------



## constaneum (May 8, 2017)

I've googled United Strings of Europe. Seems like a chamber strings setup? The only have 10 violin, 3 viola, 2 cello and 2 bass players.


----------



## rottoy (May 8, 2017)

constaneum said:


> I've googled United Strings of Europe. Seems like a chamber strings setup? The only have 10 violin, 3 viola, 2 cello and 2 bass players.


Correctamundo.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 8, 2017)

With words like 'flagship' and 'gargantuan', I was not expecting the ensemble to be so small.


----------



## Voider (May 8, 2017)

markleake said:


> They said the 2nd violins will be recorded on the right and basses at the center back.



Shouldn't them all be recorded in the middle so everyone can pan them wherever they like to for maximum flexibility?

Also the storepage doesn't tell if kontakt full is requried and if the upcoming sections will be in the same price range.


----------



## rottoy (May 8, 2017)

Voider said:


> Shouldn't them all be recorded in the middle so everyone can pan them wherever they like to for maximum flexibility?
> 
> Also the storepage doesn't tell if kontakt full is requried and if the upcoming sections will be in the same price range.


You could just go under the hood in Kontakt and invert the stereo field if you want it somewhere else in the image.


----------



## Voider (May 8, 2017)

rottoy said:


> You could just go under the hood in Kontakt and invert the stereo field if you want it somewhere else in the image.



Inverting left would result in being on the right nah? But what if I want to have them in the middle.
And doesn't a recording that is recorded with focus on one side brought back to the middle sound more unnatural than a recording from the middle panned to the side? Because it's usually no problem to take something away, but you can't add what is not in the source.. if that makes sense. Sure one could somehow bring a panned left recording to the middle, but then it would sound odd I guess.


----------



## rottoy (May 8, 2017)

Voider said:


> Inverting left would result in being on the right nah? But what if I want to have them in the middle.
> And doesn't a recording that is recorded with focus on one side brought back to the middle sound more unnatural than a recording from the middle panned to the side? Because it's usually no problem to take something away, but you can't add what is not in the source.. if that makes sense. Sure one could somehow bring a panned left recording to the middle, but then it would sound odd I guess.


I wager bringing samples that were recorded either left or right to the middle would make the sound more akin to a spot mic.


----------



## Saxer (May 8, 2017)

Voider said:


> Inverting left would result in being on the right nah? But what if I want to have them in the middle.
> And doesn't a recording that is recorded with focus on one side brought back to the middle sound more unnatural than a recording from the middle panned to the side? Because it's usually no problem to take something away, but you can't add what is not in the source.. if that makes sense. Sure one could somehow bring a panned left recording to the middle, but then it would sound odd I guess.


Thats the con of recording in place. For free adjustments better get dry libs and adjust everything yourself. Never heard of in place recorded second violins panned in center. Thats usually the violas location.


----------



## Auddict (May 8, 2017)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> With words like 'flagship' and 'gargantuan', I was not expecting the ensemble to be so small.


There will be 4 violas and 4 cellos - we don't use those words lightly, this orchestra can make a huge sound. It's common to assume that huge string sounds come from numbers, but this is not the case - as mentioned on the other thread, a huge sound comes from the players' skill, their instruments, the venue, and of course recording - capturing it properly


----------



## Voider (May 8, 2017)

Auddict said:


> There will be 4 violas and 4 cellos - we don't use those words lightly, this orchestra can make a huge sound. It's common to assume that huge string sounds come from numbers, but this is not the case - as mentioned on the other thread, a huge sound comes from the players' skill, their instruments, the venue, and of course recording - capturing it properly



And is it kontakt full or player? Will the other sections have the same price tag?


----------



## sostenuto (May 8, 2017)

Voider said:


> And is it kontakt full or player? Will the other sections have the same price tag?



Uh huh !! This release has merit for me, but not with other options at large cost multiples.
Not encouraged to purchase just one isolated ensemble product .... even with initial good impressions of this one.


----------



## rottoy (May 8, 2017)

Auddict said:


> as mentioned on the other thread, a huge sound comes from the players' skill, their instruments, the venue, and of course recording - capturing it properly


This, a thousand times. Should be stickied.


----------



## Auddict (May 9, 2017)

Voider said:


> And is it kontakt full or player? Will the other sections have the same price tag?


Each section will have the same price tag and release offer


----------



## Vik (May 9, 2017)

Voider said:


> Shouldn't them all be recorded in the middle so everyone can pan them wherever they like to for maximum flexibility?


I also wish more libraries had been recorded that way. Nevertheless, USoE looks interesting, there's just too little demo/walkthrough material yet to get an impression of the general sound and eg. how each of the mic positions sound (for more than a few seconds at a time).


----------



## col (May 9, 2017)

Says Full Kontakt required on their page. 
Didn't really need another string library.


----------



## Saxer (May 9, 2017)

Here is an example showing the different mic positions using legato only.
Three instances, I flipped the stereo image of the second and panned the third to the mid.











https://soundcloud.com/user-869676331/usoe-desk-2-spot

https://soundcloud.com/user-869676331/usoe-rib-spot

https://soundcloud.com/user-869676331/usoe-room

https://soundcloud.com/user-869676331/usoe-my-mix-of-choice


Here is the same example using the "Expressive Realistic Legato". There are massive timing problems. I know there is a latency for the legatos but is the same problem as in CSS: the latency isn't constant inside the articulation and jumps an eighth note in 120bpm between tied and non tied notes which simply ends up in a different musical output. It would be an easy thing to delay all non-tied notes inside the legato patch to the same value. Now the only way to correct it is a note by note editing session.
I added the score and a click to show what I mean. The notes are hard quantized and we hear dotted quarter notes and eights where actually are just straight quarter notes.

https://soundcloud.com/user-869676331/usoe-expressive-realistic-legato


----------



## Vik (May 9, 2017)

Thanks, Saxer! Sounds great (but I wonder what happens at 0:26?)!


----------



## Saxer (May 9, 2017)

Vik said:


> Thanks, Saxer! Sounds great (but I wonder what happens at 0:26?)!


Don't know... what happens?


----------



## Vik (May 9, 2017)

Sounds like a glitch of some kind to me, at least it's a not sound I've heard in recordings of real string players. It's probably easiest to hear in the uppermost example. Thanks for adding the score as well, which means we easily can record the same stuff with what we have and compare.


----------



## Saxer (May 9, 2017)

In all versions? Maybe I'm just used to... might be an artefact from using breathcontroller. Actually nothing there that would disturb me.


----------



## Garlu (May 9, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Don't know... what happens?



Seems like the higher C might have too much of the attack? Is legato responding to VeloXfade with cc#1 for dynamics and some type of "velocity" for the attack (or staccato overlay?).

Great examples @Saxer , thanks for taking the time!


----------



## Saxer (May 9, 2017)

Garlu said:


> Seems like the higher C might have too much of the attack?


Ah, ok... no stacc overlay or velocity response there. Might be a quirky CC curve. No library fault!


----------



## LamaRose (May 9, 2017)

Thanks, Saxer... very helpful play-through.


----------



## prodigalson (May 10, 2017)

interesting that they split out the tree mid and sides. Sounds like the tree mid in combination with the ribbon spots might be a great way to get a really vintage mono sound.


----------



## dogdad (May 10, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Here is an example showing the different mic positions using legato only.
> Three instances, I flipped the stereo image of the second and panned the third to the mid.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this!


----------



## lp59burst (May 10, 2017)

constaneum said:


> too bad they don't sell their woodwinds separately. I've wanted to grab the solo flute only though but oh well. Guess i have to hold back.


They used to a while back when they were first released. That's how I got the MSW Solo Flute.


----------



## Vik (May 10, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Ah, ok... no stacc overlay or velocity response there. Might be a quirky CC curve. No library fault!


It's still a very useful test - and shows, among other things, that the out-of-the-box mix is the mix which seems to give the most detailed sound (since that's where that little glitch is most audible).


----------



## Auddict (May 11, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> interesting that they split out the tree mid and sides. Sounds like the tree mid in combination with the ribbon spots might be a great way to get a really vintage mono sound.


Different artists sometimes like a slightly different mix between the tree sides and middle so thought it was best left as an option here too!


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 11, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Really ?? Great way to start for $65. ! Woodwinds @ $ <400. ?? BYE!!


If you wait for a sale you can get the woodwinds for 200 GBP.


----------



## Auddict (May 11, 2017)

NoamL said:


> I think the sound is very nice and the price is great. It's kind of a gamble buying the sections one at a time, but Auddict has a decent record.
> 
> I could picture USE working as a layering library behind CSS, which has better legato. But for layering purposes I can't deal with these monolithic 1.25 GB patches. I need patches broken out by articulation... or at least, I can afford at most one library without that feature inside my template, and for me right now that's Trailer Strings.
> 
> I really think more devs should consider RAM needs seriously. Not everyone has a giant machine room and infinite RAM. Having 200 MB of Bartok pizzes loaded across a string orchestra is 99% of the time just a waste of RAM.


You need around 360mb of free RAM to load the TREES and TREEM mic positions only - purge the rest, and purge all articulations apart from legato, poly and portamento.


----------



## constaneum (May 12, 2017)

Dear Auddict,

Do you have any plan to update the Master Solo Woodwinds with the function which allows users to purge unnecessary or unused articulations in order to free up RAMS like what you've done with the Master Strings - First Violins? Thanks !

regards,
Ron


----------



## Hanu_H (May 12, 2017)

constaneum said:


> Dear Auddict,
> 
> Do you have any plan to update the Master Solo Woodwinds with the function which allows users to purge unnecessary or unused articulations in order to free up RAMS like what you've done with the Master Strings - First Violins? Thanks !
> 
> ...


+1 And it would be great if you could make option to map the keyswitches to your preferred place. I have all the other libraries mapped outside of the normal keyboard and using a NanoKey for them, it would be great addition to a already great library.

-Hannes


----------



## PeterJCroissant (May 12, 2017)

Guys - Im stuck. I don't have a master keyboard with a mod wheel...I am using Logic, and I have a nanoKontrol midi fader controller, which oddly i can't get to send CC1.

is there any way to map the cc1 in Kontakt to receive cc16 for example?


----------



## Chris Hurst (May 12, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Guys - Im stuck. I don't have a master keyboard with a mod wheel...I am using Logic, and I have a nanoKontrol midi fader controller, which oddly i can't get to send CC1.
> 
> is there any way to map the cc1 in Kontakt to receive cc16 for example?



Do it the other way around. Insert a Midi FX plugin on the track in Logic and tell it to re-assign CC16 to CC1.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (May 12, 2017)

Chris Hurst said:


> Do it the other way around. Insert a Midi FX plugin on the track in Logic and tell it to re-assign CC16 to CC1.



OMG - how easy was that! i never knew that existed....if i could buy you a beer i would!


----------



## Chris Hurst (May 12, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> OMG - how easy was that! i never knew that existed....if i could buy you a beer i would!



You're welcome!


----------



## markleake (May 12, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Guys - Im stuck. I don't have a master keyboard with a mod wheel...I am using Logic, and I have a nanoKontrol midi fader controller, which oddly i can't get to send CC1.
> 
> is there any way to map the cc1 in Kontakt to receive cc16 for example?


Can't you just check your nanoKontrol settings in the Korg Kontrol Editor to see why it isn't transmitting cc1?


----------



## PeterJCroissant (May 13, 2017)

@Chris Hurst another thing you maybe able to help! I have three midi tracks, and I want to be able to record CC1 for all three at the same time? essentially riding the volume of all three in one pass of recording..

is that possible?

@markleake it is very strange, it will only let me use what appears to be undesignated CC? so I have to use 12,13,14,15, for example 16 and 17 don't work either..


----------



## Auddict (May 13, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> @Chris Hurst another thing you maybe able to help! I have three midi tracks, and I want to be able to record CC1 for all three at the same time? essentially riding the volume of all three in one pass of recording..
> 
> is that possible?
> 
> @markleake it is very strange, it will only let me use what appears to be undesignated CC? so I have to use 12,13,14,15, for example 16 and 17 don't work either..


For the three tracks - just record/arm all three and hit record, should work?


----------



## PeterJCroissant (May 13, 2017)

Auddict said:


> For the three tracks - just record/arm all three and hit record, should work?



Well you'd think, it did record it in a weird place, I had to copy and paste it into each track... not too bad..

Any hoo I knocked up a quick track with USE on the 1st violin section, all other parts are 8DIO, 2nd, viola and cello, Spitfire Pizz basses actually too...

I think I could do a better job once we get the updates ...

https://instaud.io/Ww5

Like it though! @Auddict


----------



## Chris Porter (May 14, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Well you'd think, it did record it in a weird place, I had to copy and paste it into each track... not too bad..
> 
> Any hoo I knocked up a quick track with USE on the 1st violin section, all other parts are 8DIO, 2nd, viola and cello, Spitfire Pizz basses actually too...
> 
> ...



This sounds really nice, @PeterJCroissant. My main string libraries are 8Dio as well. How would you say the Auddict first violins compare to those in 8Dio's Adagio or Anthology? I'm considering buying into the Auddict strings, but if my current strings are already comparable, I don't want to invest the money, even if it is a great deal.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (May 14, 2017)

Chris Porter said:


> This sounds really nice, @PeterJCroissant. My main string libraries are 8Dio as well. How would you say the Auddict first violins compare to those in 8Dio's Adagio or Anthology? I'm considering buying into the Auddict strings, but if my current strings are already comparable, I don't want to invest the money, even if it is a great deal.




Hmmm... trying to verbalise it I might find hard.... Auddict would be tonely similar to adagio in the lower volumes, but perhaps more playable instantly, as there is only a single legato patch for the legato in auddict for example... but also you can't adjust the vibrato... may or may not be a problem... I'm sorry I can't help explain anymore... i don't think they are comparable really, and both worth exploring...


----------



## PeterJCroissant (May 15, 2017)

actually I agree with you, lots of good libraries I own already, but for others with little money and not yet invested in such, this might be a good opportunity...LASS is very expensive, for good reason of course as it covers a lot of ground, but I think once they have their updates out, this will be a neat little library..


----------



## constaneum (May 15, 2017)

Will this gem be a good layering library too ? as in leading layering instrument with LASS, Hollywood Strings, Adagio or even Cinematic Strings?


----------



## Auddict (May 27, 2017)

First update is out, and thanks a lot to those of you who contributed some great ideas, here is the updated GUI:


----------



## Leon Portelance (May 30, 2017)

I bought the First Violins. Not that I needed another string library, oh well. When will the next section be released? Will it be Second Violins? I know I'm going to end up buying all of them.


----------



## trumpoz (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't need any more string libraries but I purchased this. Lovely sound. 

Well done Auddict for forcing my credit card out of my wallet.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2017)

For those who have other popular strings libraries, what made you buy this one ? 

i.e. What was unique about it, did it offer a different flavor that you felt was nice to have compared to your other Strings libraries ? 

I can see that the price is very reasonable, and attractive as well. I'm just curious, since I'm also considering this library, but need to hear more demos to make up my mind.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jun 2, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> For those who have other popular strings libraries, what made you buy this one ?
> 
> i.e. What was unique about it, did it offer a different flavor that you felt was nice to have compared to your other Strings libraries ? .


It was just the marketing hype and the seemingly low price.if i had the chance i would go for css,the full price of USoE (WITHOUT THE 50% discount)will be much higher than css and with the discount i guess it will be 100 $ lower but without sforzando,marcato and fast run legato,vib control.but on the other hand if you have 
GAS i think you wont regret it as i did with kirk hunter stuff.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 29, 2017)

Any news?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 29, 2017)

amorphosynthesis said:


> It was just the marketing hype and the seemingly low price.if i had the chance i would go for css,the full price of USoE (WITHOUT THE 50% discount)will be much higher than css and with the discount i guess it will be 100 $ lower but without sforzando,marcato and fast run legato,vib control.but on the other hand if you have
> GAS i think you wont regret it as i did with kirk hunter stuff.



Waaay new to orch/cine to opine, but avoiding this too ..... as headed for NI Symphony Series (-50%) or Albions ONE.

Posted to ask about your KH comment .... I jumped at Dec deal for Diamond Symphony Orch, but passed on later CS3 deal(s). If you refer to Diamond Symphony Orch .... can you expand on 'regrets' ??? THX!!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jun 29, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Waaay new to orch/cine to opine, but avoiding this too ..... as headed for NI Symphony Series (-50%) or Albions ONE.
> 
> Posted to ask about your KH comment .... I jumped at Dec deal for Diamond Symphony Orch, but passed on later CS3 deal(s). If you refer to Diamond Symphony Orch .... can you expand on 'regrets' ??? THX!!


Referring to chamber strings 3.... never liked the kh sound but this is by far my least 'favorite'.don't know about the diamond symphony though.


----------



## dogdad (Jul 6, 2017)

Saw this on SoundCloud today.


----------



## Vik (Jul 7, 2017)

I like the legato sound, and wonder if you can automate the legato/portamento length and volume? The portamentos at 0:12, 0:32 and 0:37-0:39 are a bit too intense for me, so hopefully there's an easy way to adjust them down right there. Other than that it sounds good (but I also wonder how this would sound totally dry).


----------



## Auddict (Jul 7, 2017)

Vik said:


> I like the legato sound, and wonder if you can automate the legato/portamento length and volume? The portamentos at 0:12, 0:32 and 0:37-0:39 are a bit too intense for me, so hopefully there's an easy way to adjust them down right there. Other than that it sounds good (but I also wonder how this would sound totally dry).


You can automate legato and portamento length separately, and automate legato/portamento volume.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 7, 2017)

Can you give an update on the status of the 2 string libraries in progress?


----------



## Auddict (Jul 7, 2017)

wcreed51 said:


> Can you give an update on the status of the 2 string libraries in progress?


Cellos are now out and available on our website, we'll be announcing this officially in within a few hours, but everything's up there and purchase/download-able


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 7, 2017)

Great to have it happen on a week I get paid! How about the solo strings?


----------



## dogdad (Jul 7, 2017)

Well, it appears that I inadvertently purchased Violins 1 again!  I must have clicked on the wrong link. I just finished downloading and realized as I was decompressing the RAR files. I am so bummed right now! I sent Auddict an email to see if they can clear this up. 

I should probably slow down and read next time! I was so excited for this release that I just started clicking away! Oh well, live and learn. Hope Auddict can fix my blunder!


----------



## JonSolo (Jul 7, 2017)

dogdad said:


> Well, it appears that I inadvertently purchased Violins 1 again!  I must have clicked on the wrong link. I just finished downloading and realized as I was decompressing the RAR files. I am so bummed right now! I sent Auddict an email to see if they can clear this up.
> 
> I should probably slow down and read next time! I was so excited for this release that I just started clicking away! Oh well, live and learn. Hope Auddict can fix my blunder!



Ha ha ha. Not laughing at you, but that is great! I know the feeling. So excited about some products you almost trip over your credit card on the way out.


----------



## Auddict (Jul 7, 2017)

dogdad said:


> Well, it appears that I inadvertently purchased Violins 1 again!  I must have clicked on the wrong link. I just finished downloading and realized as I was decompressing the RAR files. I am so bummed right now! I sent Auddict an email to see if they can clear this up.
> 
> I should probably slow down and read next time! I was so excited for this release that I just started clicking away! Oh well, live and learn. Hope Auddict can fix my blunder!


Not a problem at all, if it wasn't sorted already it will be within an hour max!


----------



## Auddict (Jul 7, 2017)

Just for everyone's info, the cellos are now out, please feel free to check it all out at our page:
http://auddict.com/use.html


----------



## dogdad (Jul 7, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Ha ha ha. Not laughing at you, but that is great! I know the feeling. So excited about some products you almost trip over your credit card on the way out.



I know! I was a like a rocket! I must have clicked buy as soon as it went live! LOL!

Thankfully Auddict fixed my bonehead mistake! Thank you!


----------



## dogdad (Jul 7, 2017)

Auddict said:


> Not a problem at all, if it wasn't sorted already it will be within an hour max!


Thank you!!!


----------



## rottoy (Jul 27, 2017)

Piece showcasing the violins & celli together.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jul 27, 2017)

I bought the celli and the solo viola. Already have the first violins.


----------



## Auddict (Aug 10, 2017)

Just letting everyone here know the second violins are out now! We did some extra trickery post de-noising to further remove any perceived noise from Notes, especially their tails... this will be implemented in further sections as well as applied to the first violins and cellos, as another free update!


----------



## rottoy (Sep 26, 2017)

There's one thing that I really wish was different with these libraries, and it's the UI.
It's a bit of a resource hog when it doesn't really need to be.

Still looking forward to the rest of the sections though! :D


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 8, 2017)

Cool, USE Double Basses is out!


----------



## Leon Portelance (Oct 8, 2017)

On my, to buy list.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi,

Any info. regarding when the 50% price of Audict USE will expire ?

I'm still evaluating it, and thinking about buying all the sections at 50% off the regular price, before the special pricing expires.

Would also be eager to hear from users of Audict USE, and how they like it so far, and how good, and useful it has been in general.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 10, 2017)

I love the way it sounds but I also wonder and am very much considering getting it.

Any of you owners know what the legato delay time is like? or is it instantly responsive like that of LASS's?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2017)

I read some mixed reviews about USE Libraries, so I'm not rushing to buy, and might just not bother with it.

Unless I hear some very positive feedback, which is backed up with audio demos, ...etc. ie. one of the weak areas seems to be dynamics, and high-noise floor in the samples, I might just wait for 8dio's Century Strings to be released.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 13, 2017)

Got an email saying its 50% Off deal is ending at Midnight!
Wonder if I should grab the Viola, the only one I'm missing from the bundle...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh.. 50% off ends midnight tonight, then I'm going to pass on this library.


----------



## Vik (Nov 13, 2017)

Midnight where?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2017)

Did they announce a deadline for the discount earlier on their website ? I didn't see it. I think it is a bit odd to learn about the end of their dis 24 hr. notice from a forum post, or just an email to a current customer of theirs who posted it on this forum, rather than an official statement on their website a week or more in advance regarding the end of the 50% off special.


----------



## Vik (Nov 13, 2017)

artomatic said:


> Wonder if I should grab the Viola, the only one I'm missing from the bundle...


You probably don't want to hear this, but when I listened to the demos, I was thinking that it would be interesting to get all the instruments, especially the violins - but not viola. For some reason i found it less impressive then the others. And I like viola, as an instrument, more than the others!


----------



## Vik (Nov 13, 2017)

Vik said:


> Midnight where?


Nevermind. Downloading the V1s now.


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vik said:


> Nevermind. Downloading the V1s now.


Let me know how it is!


----------



## Vik (Nov 14, 2017)

Haven't had too much time with it yet, but as always: there are some pros and cons. Only two dynamic layers and lack of separate vibrato control is of course a limitation, but it will be quite useful for me, since I was looking at a smaller/thinner section to use when the other V1a I have are 'too much' or I need more definition to layer with a larger section. 7 mic positions is very useful. Legato length and volume is definitely something all libraries should have. The same is true for solo on the mic positions.


There's no niente function of course, and with two dynamic layers it seems that one needs to use both CC1 and CC1 if one wants to fade a note down to silence or close to silence. 
But the overall impression is that this will be useful for what I want it for: offering a bright, small section (5 V1s I guess) to be used alone or with other libraries.

I'll check more - maybe it just happens when several mics are set to a high level, but: sometimes, if I pull down CC1 without also pulling down CC11, the main signal goes down, but there's a noise which doesn't go down - this is rather surprising; it's as if it fades in after the attack of the note. 

Don't know if the 50% discount still is up, but for that price, I'd like to have the V2s and cellos as well.


----------



## stevenson-again (Nov 14, 2017)

markleake said:


> It does sound very nice.
> 
> They said the 2nd violins will be recorded on the right and basses at the center back. Not being too experienced with orchestras, how common is that arrangement, and how would it affect how you should use it?
> 
> Edit: Sorry all, I meant right, not left. I've updated the above.



I don't know if this has already been answered mentioned, but 2nd violins used ALWAYS be on the right, and 1sts on the left. The Basses moved around a bit. The violas were centre left and Cellos centre right. The reason the orchestra has the positioning it does today is because of the early days of recording and the technical limitations. It's actually "correct" for most repetoire for the 2nd violins to be on the right. You can really hear the effect of this when conductors go for the "traditional" (by "traditional" I mean the original 2nds on the right) approach with writing that is really antiphonal. You get this lovely bouncing back and forth from the 2nds.

Because the 2nds are projecting away from the audience somewhat it affects the tone too, so you can an additional difference in colour. I don't know if there were more desks of 2nds for those line ups to balance in those days - I have a couple of conductor friends who often call for this positioning I should ask.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 14, 2017)

I've got an email from Auddict, and you can still buy the library at 50% for today.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 14, 2017)

stevenson-again said:


> I don't know if this has already been answered mentioned, but 2nd violins used ALWAYS be on the right, and 1sts on the left. The Basses moved around a bit. The violas were centre left and Cellos centre right. The reason the orchestra has the positioning it does today is because of the early days of recording and the technical limitations. It's actually "correct" for most repetoire for the 2nd violins to be on the right. You can really hear the effect of this when conductors go for the "traditional" (by "traditional" I mean the original 2nds on the right) approach with writing that is really antiphonal. You get this lovely bouncing back and forth from the 2nds.
> 
> Because the 2nds are projecting away from the audience somewhat it affects the tone too, so you can an additional difference in colour. I don't know if there were more desks of 2nds for those line ups to balance in those days - I have a couple of conductor friends who often call for this positioning I should ask.


Yep exactly, and it's very common for scores to be recorded this way nowadays


----------



## Atarion Music (Aug 17, 2018)

I own the Cellos, First Violins and second Violins. But now, the Violas AND Double Bass is out here in 2018. Dang, I've been busy that I've missed the release sales. When's the next sale happening?


----------



## Heledir (Aug 17, 2018)

stevenson-again said:


> I don't know if this has already been answered mentioned, but 2nd violins used ALWAYS be on the right, and 1sts on the left. The Basses moved around a bit. The violas were centre left and Cellos centre right. The reason the orchestra has the positioning it does today is because of the early days of recording and the technical limitations. It's actually "correct" for most repetoire for the 2nd violins to be on the right. You can really hear the effect of this when conductors go for the "traditional" (by "traditional" I mean the original 2nds on the right) approach with writing that is really antiphonal. You get this lovely bouncing back and forth from the 2nds.
> 
> Because the 2nds are projecting away from the audience somewhat it affects the tone too, so you can an additional difference in colour. I don't know if there were more desks of 2nds for those line ups to balance in those days - I have a couple of conductor friends who often call for this positioning I should ask.



I didn't know this.
As far back as I can remember, though, I've set the strings up like that. When I load, for example, Eastwest Hollywood Strings, and I hear basses all the way to the right... I absolutely hate it. It irks me so much. It just overwhelms one side. So out of balance. I've always put the basses in the middle, violins to either side, and the violas and cellos more towards the middle. Interesting to know that's how it's originally supposed to be.

Ahh, I feel so validated now...


----------



## Motr3b (Aug 17, 2018)

Heledir said:


> I didn't know this.
> As far back as I can remember, though, I've set the strings up like that. When I load, for example, Eastwest Hollywood Strings, and I hear basses all the way to the right... I absolutely hate it. It irks me so much. It just overwhelms one side. So out of balance. I've always put the basses in the middle, strings to either side, and the violas and cellos more towards the middle. Interesting to know that's how it's originally supposed to be.
> 
> Ahh, I feel so validated now...



interesting...
do you know any other library that has been recorded that way??


----------



## CT (Aug 17, 2018)

stevenson-again said:


> I don't know if this has already been answered mentioned, but 2nd violins used ALWAYS be on the right, and 1sts on the left. The Basses moved around a bit. The violas were centre left and Cellos centre right. The reason the orchestra has the positioning it does today is because of the early days of recording and the technical limitations. It's actually "correct" for most repetoire for the 2nd violins to be on the right. You can really hear the effect of this when conductors go for the "traditional" (by "traditional" I mean the original 2nds on the right) approach with writing that is really antiphonal. You get this lovely bouncing back and forth from the 2nds.
> 
> Because the 2nds are projecting away from the audience somewhat it affects the tone too, so you can an additional difference in colour. I don't know if there were more desks of 2nds for those line ups to balance in those days - I have a couple of conductor friends who often call for this positioning I should ask.



I don't have a *ton* of experience conducting or recording strings to back this up, but I do think this is the best seating overall, either with the basses centered or nudged a little more to the left behind the cellos if you can't get the woodwinds high enough to see past them.

As for the 2nd violins projecting backwards, I don't think it's as much of an issue for them as it is for the violas because of their timbre being less veiled than that of the violas, because there are a few more players in the section, and because the 2nd violin parts are probably in a less buried part of the texture anyway.


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 22, 2018)

miket said:


> As for the 2nd violins projecting backwards, I don't think it's as much of an issue for them as it is for the violas because of their timbre being less veiled than that of the violas, because there are a few more players in the section, and because the 2nd violin parts are probably in a less buried part of the texture anyway.



As a matter of fact, in the days when this seating arrangement was developed, violin players didn't play with violins supported by the chin and shoulder, they were placed more in front resting on the collar bone, so the projection would not have been as distinctly to the rear as would be the case these days. They also used much shorter bows and of course gut strings. The technique for playing with the left hand and the bow hand was really quite different to what we see today in classical players....I actually see it more often in folk players.

The last few years of my Uni education was dominated by authentic performance practise - it became a speciality of the music department where I studied, so much so it qualified them for a huge grant to make the Uni stand out from all others in Australia. They were able to purchase authentic replicas of instruments from 2 full orchestras - baroque and classical. They also had some original 1800 instruments including a rather wonderful C clarinet dating from about 1780 or so complete with wooden mouthpiece. I had the privilege of performing with it, and I had to very carefully construct a reed for it and bind it to the mouthpiece with string. I had to learn the fingering for it as it had only about 3 or 4 keys and it sounded really wonderful. However during the performance the bell fell off. Embarassing....


----------

